# انذار للمشرفيين لا تحذف مشاركه



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
انا بضحك لانى حصلى كده النهارده غلطت وحذفت موضو ع مكرر وكانت النتيجه 9 رسايل على الخاص وبتاع 5 شكاوووى كده من العضو اللى حذفتلواا المووضوع. 
ميرررسى يا بيتررر وربنا معاااك. ​*


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *انا بضحك لانى حصلى كده النهارده غلطت وحذفت موضو ع مكرر وكانت النتيجه 9 رسايل على الخاص وبتاع 5 شكاوووى كده من العضو اللى حذفتلواا المووضوع. *
> 
> *ميرررسى يا بيتررر وربنا معاااك. *​


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*هى جت فيكى  يا Dona Nabil*​


----------



## ارووجة (29 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههه حلوة كتيييييييييير
ميرسي الك اخي


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> هههههههههههههههه حلوة كتيييييييييير
> ميرسي الك اخي


* هههههههههههههههه*
*نعديها حلوه*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*انت بتسخنهم علينا يا استاذ بيتر ولا ايه *
*ميرسي علي الموضوع*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *انت بتسخنهم علينا يا استاذ بيتر ولا ايه *
> 
> *ميرسي علي الموضوع*​


* كل واحد يعرف اخرته*
*يا *mero_engel
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
ايوه طبعا يااستاذ لازم لما يحذفوا الموضوع يستأذنوا مننا الاول 
ههههههههههههههه 
انا بهزر طبعا 
ربنا يبارك عملهم واكيد هما شايفين الصح 
مرسىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على الصوره ​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايوه طبعا يااستاذ لازم لما يحذفوا الموضوع يستأذنوا مننا الاول
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...


* كلام جميل*
*كلام معقول*
*مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا kokoman*​


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *انا بضحك لانى حصلى كده النهارده غلطت وحذفت موضو ع مكرر وكانت النتيجه 9 رسايل على الخاص وبتاع 5 شكاوووى كده من العضو اللى حذفتلواا المووضوع. *
> 
> *ميرررسى يا بيتررر وربنا معاااك. *​


 

فكرك ليه صرتي نائبة مشرف عام؟
تقع فيكي و انا اطلع منها هههه


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2008)

my rock قال:


> فكرك ليه صرتي نائبة مشرف عام؟
> تقع فيكي و انا اطلع منها هههه


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*فخ حلو يا زعيم*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## M a r i a m (29 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة حلوة حلوة
مكنتش فى بالى
يلا بقي حد يحذفلي موضوع علشان نفسي ننشط رياضة الجري والمصارعة الحرة هنا
ميرسي مستر بيتر​


----------



## جيلان (29 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههه
انا هبدء بقسم الاخبار:smile01*


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة حلوة حلوة
> مكنتش فى بالى
> ...


* هصلت تويتى تحذفلك كاااااااااام مشاركه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا هبدء بقسم الاخبار:smile01*


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*انا اجدع واحد يجرى*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## yerigagarin (29 أغسطس 2008)

*بيتر
انا شايف ناس واقفين علي الباب
شكلهم مش عاجبني
ومعاهم صوره بيبصوا فيها
وبيجيبوا سيرتك
وشايلين شنطه كبيره خالص فاضيه
تقريبا عاوزين يخطفوك
وانت خارج من المنتدي
هو انت مزعل حد منك ؟

موضوع رووووعه
شكرا لك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2008)

> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > فكرك ليه صرتي نائبة مشرف عام؟
> > تقع فيكي و انا اطلع منها هههه


*بقى هى الحكاااايه كده يا روووووك:t9:

على العمووووم كلنا فدااك يا زعيييييييم هههههههههه:hlp:​*


----------



## sameh7610 (29 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوعك جميل ميرسى لتعبك

لكن انا فعلاً بيحصل معايا الموضوع دوه

انزل الموضوع من هنا

وبعدين يختفى من هنا

ايه السبب معرفش

افكر 

هل هو مكرر

هل هو فيه حاجة مش كويسة

هل انا غلط فى حاجة

طبعا مش بعرف

لان المشرف اللى بيحذفه

بيحذفه ومش بيبلغ صاحب الموضوع ايه السبب فى الحذف

وصاحب الموضوع دماغة تجيب وتودى

والمشرف للأسف مكسل يبعت رسالة

ميرسى ليك على الموضوع

انا كنت محتاج اقول الكلمتين دول دلوقتى

لان بصراحة لسه موضوع منزله واختفى زى اخواته برده

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## emy (29 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههه*
*حلوه خالص يا فندم*​


----------



## oesi no (29 أغسطس 2008)

اخى سامح 
احنا المشرفين مظاليم 
حتى اسئل روك 
يعنى لو  كل مشاركة او كل موضوع  حذفناه هنبعت رساله لصاحبه نقوله موضوعك اتحذف علشان كذا 
هناخد وقت اطول بكتير
وكمان كل مشرف بيسيب سبب الحذف تحت المشاركة او فى الموضوع من برة​


----------



## M a r i a m (29 أغسطس 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> اخى سامح
> 
> احنا المشرفين مظاليم
> حتى اسئل روك
> ...


 ميرسي لتوضيحك يامشرفنا بجد
بس فى حاجة ممكن الرسايل دي تكون تلقائية يعنى مش هيقعد يكتب ويشرح فيها ساعة
تبقي اتوماتيك بمجرد حذف الموضوع لسبب معين توصله الرسالة دى
وبعدين لو اتحذف موضوع بالكامل مش بيبان اصلا الموضوع علشان يبان سبب الحذف تحته او فوقيه​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*فى بديات دخولى للمنتدى
لما اتنقلى موضوعين من قسم لقسم تانى
وجاتلى رسالة بيهم
الى هى
theard message
واى حاجة بتحصل كانت بتجيلى بيها رسالة
بس يمكن عشن الضغط  (    والسكر  هههههه  )دلؤتى مش بيحصل كدى*


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *بيتر*
> 
> *انا شايف ناس واقفين علي الباب*
> *شكلهم مش عاجبني*
> ...


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*انا ساكن فى المنتدى *
*ومش خارج*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *بقى هى الحكاااايه كده يا روووووك:t9:​*
> 
> *على العمووووم كلنا فدااك يا زعيييييييم هههههههههه:hlp:*​


* ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*كلنا فدااااااااااااااااااك*​


----------



## missorang2006 (30 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة حلوة ودي ضريبة كونكم مشرفين هعهعههعهععه​*


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوعك جميل ميرسى لتعبك​*
> 
> *لكن انا فعلاً بيحصل معايا الموضوع دوه*​
> *انزل الموضوع من هنا*​
> ...


* يعنى انا نشنت*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

emy قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلوه خالص يا فندم*​


* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا emy*​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*


Dona Nabil قال:



بقى هى الحكاااايه كده يا روووووك:t9:

على العمووووم كلنا فدااك يا زعيييييييم هههههههههه:hlp:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههه
غنيله بالمواضيع بالمشاركات نفديك يا زعيم 30:*


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> اخى سامح
> 
> احنا المشرفين مظاليم
> حتى اسئل روك
> ...


*بالامانه مظاليم*
*كلامك واقعى يا  oesi_no*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> ميرسي لتوضيحك يامشرفنا بجد
> 
> بس فى حاجة ممكن الرسايل دي تكون تلقائية يعنى مش هيقعد يكتب ويشرح فيها ساعة
> تبقي اتوماتيك بمجرد حذف الموضوع لسبب معين توصله الرسالة دى
> ...


*ممكن نخلى الموضوع ده *
*توماتيكى نوماتيكى*
*ههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *فى بديات دخولى للمنتدى*
> *لما اتنقلى موضوعين من قسم لقسم تانى*
> *وجاتلى رسالة بيهم*
> *الى هى*
> ...


* اعتقد الانسولين *
*شاحح الايام دى*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

missorang2006 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *حلوة حلوة ودي ضريبة كونكم مشرفين هعهعههعهععه*​


* ههههههههههههههه*
*ملعوبه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

الموضوع ده مش هيعدى على خيييييييييير 

وربنا يستر على المشرفين لآن شكل الاعضاء ماصدقوا 30:​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*


marmar_maroo قال:



ههههههههههههههههههههه

الموضوع ده مش هيعدى على خيييييييييير 

وربنا يستر على المشرفين لآن شكل الاعضاء ماصدقوا 30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بت انتى
متتكلميش خالص بدل ما اجبلك واحد يخرجلنا المشهد الى فى اول صفحة ده:nunu0000:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> بت انتى
> متتكلميش خالص بدل ما اجبلك واحد يخرجلنا المشهد الى فى اول صفحة ده:nunu0000:*



لسه بقول ايه أنا . . شكل الاعضاء ماصدقوا :11azy:

أولا بت فى عينك :t30:

ثانيا بقى اللى هتجيبى علشان يخرج ده هيخرج مشهد تانى خالص جديد لانج 

 فى شبه من ده كده :warning: ( أحم أحم ههههه )​


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

BITAR قال:


>


هههههههههههههههه .
دي بسيطه قدام أللي بيحصل بجد :hlp:.
كان لازم يكون ( في الكاريكاتير ) تلاتين أربعين واحد لاحقين المشرف:heat: .

كويس أن مشرف اللي حط الموضوع , خلينا نسجل ردود الأعضاء , و نطرد كل واحد يحتج .
:t30:
بس بصراحه : رد روك على مداخلة دونا هايل:crazy_pil .
شكرا بيتر .


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*


marmar_maroo قال:



لسه بقول ايه أنا . . شكل الاعضاء ماصدقوا :11azy:

أولا بت فى عينك :t30:

ثانيا بقى اللى هتجيبى علشان يخرج ده هيخرج مشهد تانى خالص جديد لانج 

 فى شبه من ده كده :warning: ( أحم أحم ههههه )​

أنقر للتوسيع...


والنبى اجرى شوفى صورتك وانتى بتجرى وبعدين اتكلمى:gy0000:
مشرفين اخر زمن:gun:*


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*


قلم حر قال:



هههههههههههههههه .
دي بسيطه قدام أللي بيحصل بجد :hlp:.
كان لازم يكون ( في الكاريكاتير ) تلاتين أربعين واحد لاحقين المشرف:heat: .

كويس أن مشرف اللي حط الموضوع , خلينا نسجل ردود الأعضاء , و نطرد كل واحد يحتج .
:t30:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


منور يا استاذنا
بس خليك محضر خير
ده احنا بنشوف بعض كتير فى الثقافى :smile01*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> كويس أن مشرف اللي حط الموضوع , خلينا نسجل ردود الأعضاء , و نطرد كل واحد يحتج .
> :t30:




على خيييييييرة الله 30:30:30:

موافقون طبعا ​


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *منور يا استاذنا*
> *بس خليك محضر خير*
> *ده احنا بنشوف بعض كتير فى الثقافى :smile01*


ههههههههههههه
أنا ما كانش قصدي عن الثقافي .
الثقافي دا ( فسحه ) .
بس دي :


> كويس أن مشرف اللي حط الموضوع , خلينا نسجل ردود الأعضاء , و نطرد كل واحد يحتج .
> :t30:


أعتبرها تنبيه للأعضاء اللي مش بيأيدوا قرارات المشرفين ( على طول ) و بيسمعوا الكلام ..
:t30:


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> على خيييييييرة الله 30:30:30:​
> 
> 
> 
> موافقون طبعا ​


هههههههههه​ 
أهو أول اٍسم .
جيـــــــــــــــــ !
​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*


marmar_maroo قال:



على خيييييييرة الله 30:30:30:

موافقون طبعا ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ماشى يا حبيبتى
واحنا حضرنا العصيان:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
رسة اعضاء اهم مستعدين
بس استنوا بكرة يكون فى اعضاء كتير
مش تستفردو ا بيا:hlp:*


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*


قلم حر قال:



هههههههههه​ 
أهو أول اٍسم .
جيـــــــــــــــــ !
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههه
لو لاقيت عضوة اسمها جيجى هجبهالك طبعا:t30:
دنا اخدمك بعينى*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> هههههههههه​
> أهو أول اٍسم .
> جيـــــــــــــــــ !
> ​



بعد أذن حضرتك أكمل أنا :smil16:

ــــــــلان 30:30:

وده يا جماعة كان هدف استاذ بيتر من الموضوع ههههههه

يلا بقى مين اللى مش عاجبه تانى ؟!!! :t30:​


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> بعد أذن حضرتك أكمل أنا :smil16:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه
بس خليها بالسر , و ما تقوليش لحد أني أنا بأيد قراراك الحكيم جدا .
أنت لازم يتغير لون عضويتك لأحمر فورا .





جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *لو لاقيت عضوة اسمها جيجى هجبهالك طبعا:t30:*
> *دنا اخدمك بعينى*


أيواااااااا.......هي دي اللي أقصدها .
خوفت يروح بالك لبعيد .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> ماشى يا حبيبتى
> واحنا حضرنا العصيان:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه

حضرى العصيان يا بت 

بس خالى بالك مش أحنا اللى هنجرى 

أحنا مشرفين vip :t30::t30: ومعانا حق الفيتو :t30::t30:

يعنى تخلى بالكم على نفسكم من الاخر كده :smil16: ههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> بس خليها بالسر , و ما تقوليش لحد أني أنا بأيد قراراك الحكيم جدا .
> أنت لازم يتغير لون عضويتك لأحمر فورا .



ههههههههههههههههه

يا مسهل 30:30:​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*


marmar_maroo قال:



بعد أذن حضرتك أكمل أنا :smil16:

ــــــــلان 30:30:

وده يا جماعة كان هدف استاذ بيتر من الموضوع ههههههه

يلا بقى مين اللى مش عاجبه تانى ؟!!! :t30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههه
يهدك يا بعيدة
طلعت انا هدف موضوع خمس صفحات فى الاخر
ليه دنا اعدة فى حالى ومش بفتح بقى وغلبانة ومش بتكلم ومش بشارك ومش بقرف حد حتى اسألى قلم حر  
اهون عليكى 
ده احنا عيشرة 9751 مشاركة


انتهت فقرة المسكنة 30:


بت انتىىىىىى انتى لسة خارجة من عيى وانا مش عايزة اتهور :11azy:
خلى بالك يوم التلات مش بعيد
راجعى نفسك كدى ياختى محدش هينفعك:nunu0000:*


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

بعد شويه الرساله السريه اللي هتعمل اٍنقلاب في الوضع .
بس مفاجأه كبيره جدا , و هتقلب الموازين و ( الأحزاب ) .​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> انتهت فقرة المسكنة 30:
> بت انتىىىىىى انتى لسة خارجة من عيى وانا مش عايزة اتهور :11azy:
> خلى بالك يوم التلات مش بعيد
> راجعى نفسك كدى ياختى محدش هينفعك:nunu0000:*



اللى يتهور بيتعور ياجيجى ياختى :t30: هههههههه

فحاسبى على نفسك بقى...

عيى ميييييين يابت احنا الحمدلله يعنى انتى فاهمة بنقوم ب10 زيك كده 30: ههههه

وأنتى اخرك معايا فى الموضوع ده :warning: حاجة كده 30:​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*


قلم حر قال:



			ههههههههههههه
بس خليها بالسر , و ما تقوليش لحد أني أنا بأيد قراراك الحكيم جدا .
أنت لازم يتغير لون عضويتك لأحمر فورا .


 الاسود اشيك يا استاذى
وبالذات لما يكون فيه شرطة سودة فى النص
وتحتيه جملة شكلها حلو كدة:smil12:


أيواااااااا.......هي دي اللي أقصدها .
خوفت يروح بالك لبعيد .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ازاى
متقولش كدى:36_1_4:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> بعد شويه الرساله السريه اللي هتعمل اٍنقلاب في الوضع .
> بس مفاجأه كبيره جدا , و هتقلب الموازين و ( الأحزاب ) .​



أحتمال يبقوا رسالتين 30: يلا خاليها على الله هههه​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أغسطس 2008)

احنا فى الانتظار​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> بعد شويه الرساله السريه اللي هتعمل اٍنقلاب في الوضع .
> بس مفاجأه كبيره جدا , و هتقلب الموازين و ( الأحزاب ) .​





marmar_maroo قال:


> أحتمال يبقوا رسالتين 30: يلا خاليها على الله هههه​



*ده استغلال سلطات
وانا مش هسكت:budo:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> احنا فى الانتظار​



أهلا حضرتك شرفتنى !!! 30:

أنا قولت هيبقوا رسالتين محدش صدقنى :hlp:​


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

رساله سرية  من ( قلم حر ) الى ( بيتر ) :
تمت العمليه بنجاح باهر , و اٍستطعنا أن نفرق بين البنات و الحرب بينهم قد بدأت ( ألف ألف ألف مبروك ) .
يعيش شعار ( فرق تسد ) .
السياده للرجاله .
ملاحظه : تمت كتابة الرساله بالحبر السري .
اٍنتهى .


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى مقلب لينا كلنا
ههههههههههههه وانتى معانا يامرمر لو من البنات
ههاو​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> رساله سرية  من ( قلم حر ) الى ( بيتر ) :
> تمت العمليه بنجاح باهر , و اٍستطعنا أن نفرق بين البنات و الحرب بينهم قد بدأت ( ألف ألف ألف مبروك ) .
> يعيش شعار ( فرق تسد ) .
> السياده للرجاله .
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه

وانا اللى فهمت حضرتك غلط !! قولت رسالة طرد ولا حاجة ههههه

لا بقى كده الموضوع هيختلف تماماااااااااا 

أحنا فينا من السيادة للرجال والكلام ده :t9: !!

لا بقى القسم قسمنا والموضوع شكله هيتحدف 30:30: ههههههه

كده الموضوع اتقلب للفتنة بين الرجل و المرأة 30: على خيرة الله هههه​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*


قلم حر قال:



رساله سرية  من ( قلم حر ) الى ( بيتر ) :
تمت العمليه بنجاح باهر , و اٍستطعنا أن نفرق بين البنات و الحرب بينهم قد بدأت ( ألف ألف ألف مبروك ) .
يعيش شعار ( فرق تسد ) .
السياده للرجاله .
ملاحظه : تمت كتابة الرساله بالحبر السري .
اٍنتهى .

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
50,680 عضو شافها وبالحبر السرى
طوووووووويب
وانا كمان استطعت ان افرق بين المشرفين
وانقسموا على بعض لمجرد اختلاف جنسهم
ودى نهاية موفقة30:

يعنى الخسرانة فى الموضوع مرمر
:mus13:هىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى:mus13:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

يا شماااااااااتة الاعضاء المباركين فينا  ههههههههه​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه
حريقة واوى واوى واوى
هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف ​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أغسطس 2008)

تستاهلى يامرمر انتى اللى بتجيبيه
وجهزى نفسك ناوية اجري وراكى انا فاكرة ولا ايه؟​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*


marmar_maroo قال:



يا شماااااااااتة الاعضاء المباركين فينا  ههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


والنبى منورة يا حبيبتى
ابقى تعالى كل يوم*


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *50,680 عضو شافها وبالحبر السرى*
> *طوووووووويب*
> *وانا كمان استطعت ان افرق بين المشرفين*
> ...


و أنا اللي كونت عاوز أضحي بنفسي و أجمعكم ضدي و أصالحكم مع بعض ؟
شكل الخلافات بينكم متجذره .
هي حوا كدا ........أعمل أيه أنا بقا ؟؟؟
قال شنكل اٍبن أبي هيصعه : من رأى منكم عضوه و مشرفه مختلفتين , فليحاول أن يصلح بينهن , فتزداد العداوة بينهن .
صدق شنكل .
:hlp:


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه
عن ابي بوتاجاز قال من وجد حريقة فيكم فلطفيها ان لم يسطتع فليزدها اشتعالاا
صدق حريقة
منور استاذنا قلم حر
شعلولها يلا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> و أنا اللي كونت عاوز أضحي بنفسي و أجمعكم ضدي و أصالحكم مع بعض ؟
> شكل الخلافات بينكم متجذره .
> هي حوا كدا ........أعمل أيه أنا بقا ؟؟؟
> قال شنكل اٍبن أبي هيصعه : من رأى منكم عضوه و مشرفه مختلفتين , فليحاول أن يصلح بينهن , فتزداد العداوة بينهن .
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

بأمانة ربناااااااا حضرتك بجد عسل ودمك خفيف أوى 

وعلشان خاطر حضرتك بس خلاص عفونـــــا عن جيلان 30:​


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> وانا اللى فهمت حضرتك غلط !! قولت رسالة طرد ولا حاجة ههههه​
> لا بقى كده الموضوع هيختلف تماماااااااااا ​
> ...


جدعه .
100% .
ست بصحيح ......و  ست الستات كمان .


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*


قلم حر قال:



و أنا اللي كونت عاوز أضحي بنفسي و أجمعكم ضدي و أصالحكم مع بعض ؟
شكل الخلافات بينكم متجذره .
هي حوا كدا ........أعمل أيه أنا بقا ؟؟؟
قال شنكل اٍبن أبي هيصعه : من رأى منكم عضوه و مشرفه مختلفتين , فليحاول أن يصلح بينهن , فتزداد العداوة بينهن .
صدق شنكل .
:hlp:

أنقر للتوسيع...


وهى دى حيل الرجالة
دئاب فى ثياب حملان
وشنكل فال بردوا ( من رأى اتنين مشرفين بيتعاركوا فليولع بينهم ) 

وده هدف المعركة من الاول مشرفين ضد اعضاء وحضرتك بعدت عن الهدف الاساسى فى سبيل اغراض تانية

و اسمحلى
حديثك من الاحاديث المضروبة...... قصدى الضعيفة:t30:*


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> عن ابي بوتاجاز قال من وجد حريقة فيكم فلطفيها ان لم يسطتع فليزدها اشتعالاا
> صدق حريقة
> ...


ههههههههههههههه .
ما شاء الله عليكي .
ثقافه عاليه جدا .
ربنا يقويكي كمان و كمان .​ 





marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههه​
> ...


ربنا يخليكي و يقويكي .
بس بجد : ست الكل .
و العفو من شيم الكرام .
​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*قال شنكل اٍبن أبي هيصعه : من رأى منكم عضوه و مشرفه مختلفتين , فليحاول أن يصلح بينهن , فتزداد العداوة بينهن*

*انتى يا بت انتى مش شايفة الهدف النهائى*


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*اصيلة يا حبيبتى من يومك*


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *وهى دى حيل الرجالة*
> *دئاب فى ثياب حملان*
> *وشنكل فال بردوا ( من رأى اتنين مشرفين بيتعاركوا فليولع بينهم ) *
> 
> ...


لا : ذئاب في ثياب ذئاب .....ههههههههه .
بس على فكره : المشرفين ما أتخانقوش .......
و للأسف كنت فاكر حديث شنكل غلط , بس طلع صح .
على الأقل , من الأغلبيه .
الوحيده اللي ما أتطبقش عليها حديث شنكل , هي المشرفه .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *قال شنكل اٍبن أبي هيصعه : من رأى منكم عضوه و مشرفه مختلفتين , فليحاول أن يصلح بينهن , فتزداد العداوة بينهن*
> 
> *انتى يا بت انتى مش شايفة الهدف النهائى*



ررررررررررركزى يابت 



marmar_maroo قال:


> وعلشان خاطر حضرتك بس خلاص *عفونـــــا* عن جيلان 30:​



هو العفو عداوة بردوا ؟ شكلك هتفضحينا انا عارفة هههههه

طيب ده أنتى حبيبتى من أيام الجيزة 
​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه
شكل مستر بيتر هو اللى هيجي يخرج الدور اللى فى أول الصفحة ويجرب ورانا كلنا​


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> تستاهلى يامرمر انتى اللى بتجيبيه​
> 
> 
> وجهزى نفسك ناوية اجري وراكى انا فاكرة ولا ايه؟


شكلك بتحبي مرمر كتير:hlp: !






y_a_r_a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حريقة واوى واوى واوى
> هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف ​


قصدي : كتيررررررررررررررررررررر !




جيلان قال:


> *قال شنكل اٍبن أبي هيصعه : من رأى منكم عضوه و مشرفه مختلفتين , فليحاول أن يصلح بينهن , فتزداد العداوة بينهن*
> 
> *انتى يا بت انتى مش شايفة الهدف النهائى*


أنا قولت أني كونت فاكر الحديث غلط , بس طلع صح عن الأغلبيه و منهم ( واحده تعرفيها كويس أول أسمها جيـــــــــــــ !  ) .



marmar_maroo قال:


> ررررررررررركزى يابت
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مش قولت : ست الستات ؟
أنا عارف بقول أيه .
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> جدعه .
> 100% .
> ست بصحيح ......و  ست الستات كمان .





قلم حر قال:


> ربنا يخليكي و يقويكي .
> بس بجد : ست الكل .
> و العفو من شيم الكرام .
> ​​




علياااااااا الطلاج بالتلاتة علشان خاطر ذوق حضرتك ده 

أنا أبيع جيلان فوراااااااااا ولا اعرفها اصلا هههههههه

حضرتك تؤمر بس 

شكرا يافندم لكلام حضرتك ​​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*


قلم حر قال:



لا : ذئاب في ثياب ذئاب .....ههههههههه .
بس على فكره : المشرفين ما أتخانقوش .......
و للأسف كنت فاكر حديث شنكل غلط , بس طلع صح .
على الأقل , من الأغلبيه .
الوحيده اللي ما أتطبقش عليها حديث شنكل , هي المشرفه .


أنقر للتوسيع...


منا مش هعرف اكسبك طبعا يا استاذى
يلا صلوا عالنبى
وعن ابى فلسعة ( من رأى قلم حر ومرمر و يارا وجيلان بيتعاركوا فليصلح بينهم فان رفضوا فالاعضاء المباركين اولى بالمعروف )

نورت يا استاذى بامانة زى العسل فعلا
انتى يا بت اعملى واجب مع استاذك وافتحى حاجة سائعة كدى
مش قسمك ده ولا ايه:t9:*


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*


marmar_maroo قال:



علياااااااا الطلاج بالتلاتة علشان خاطر ذوق حضرتك ده 

أنا أبيع جيلان فوراااااااااا ولا اعرفها اصلا هههههههه

حضرتك تؤمر بس 

شكرا يافندم لكلام حضرتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اصيلة يا بت من يومك30:*​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياجماعة هدوا شوية
اانا مستعدة اسامحكم كلكم 
ولا سلطة ولا بتاع
احنا بنهدى النفوس بس
لحسن بعد كدة هنطرد كلنا من سلطة علياا
هههههههههههههههه

عن ابي صالح قرفنا منه قال : فصالحوا بعض ان لم تستطيعوا فقطعوا بعضكم تقطيع
صدق صالح

يلا ياجماعة اهدوا شوية​


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> علياااااااا الطلاج بالتلاتة علشان خاطر ذوق حضرتك ده ​
> 
> أنا أبيع جيلان فوراااااااااا ولا اعرفها اصلا هههههههه​
> حضرتك تؤمر بس ​
> ...


ههههههههههههههه....بالتلاته !
دا رأيي بصراحه تامه .​




y_a_r_a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> شكل مستر بيتر هو اللى هيجي يخرج الدور اللى فى أول الصفحة ويجرب ورانا كلنا​



بيني و بينك : الهروب أصبح واجب , قبل ما يخش بيتر , و روك , و دونا .
هيبقى طرد جماعي .
هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> بيني و بينك : الهروب أصبح واجب , قبل ما يخش بيتر , و روك , و دونا .
> ...


 منا بقول كدة ليا 5  دقايق
والوقت من ذهب ان لم تقطعه اجري وراه موته30:
يعنى لازم نفلت من هنا30:
ونوضب المكان زى ماكان:t30::t30:​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*خلاص يا حبيبتى
انتى عشرة سنة ونص بردوا
حصل خير*​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*

y_a_r_a قال:



 منا بقول كدة ليا 5  دقايق
والوقت من ذهب ان لم تقطعه اجري وراه موته30:
يعنى لازم نفلت من هنا30:
ونوضب المكان زى ماكان:t30::t30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههههه
اثار الجيريمة :smil12:​*


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *منا مش هعرف اكسبك طبعا يا استاذى*
> *يلا صلوا عالنبى*
> *وعن ابى فلسعة ( من رأى قلم حر ومرمر و يارا وجيلان بيتعاركوا فليصلح بينهم فان رفضوا فالاعضاء المباركين اولى بالمعروف )*
> 
> ...


1) قولنا : بلاش أستاذي دي:smil8: .
2) أنتي أكتر وحده أعرفها ( و معرفه خفيفه أصلا من خلال القسم الثقافي ) علشان كده ( ظلمتك ) حبتين.....لأني عارف أنك هتتحملي هزاري شويه :smi411:.
3) بلاش السائع , الدنيا صبح , يا ريت واحد قهوه ساده , خلي الواحد يصحصح شويه .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

صدقونى المنتدى الترفيهى النهارده فى عييييييييد 30:30:

طبعا بسبب موضوع أستاذ بيتر وتشريف أستاذنا قلم حر 

وحبيبتنا كلنا :smil8: جيلان ويارا طبعا ههههههه

يلا بقى روحوا ناموا 30: ههههه البيت بيتكم يعنى ​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*


قلم حر قال:



1) قولنا : بلاش أستاذي دي:smil8: .
2) أنتي أكتر وحده أعرفها ( و معرفه خفيفه أصلا من خلال القسم الثقافي ) علشان كده ( ظلمتك ) حبتين.....لأني عارف أنك هتتحملي هزاري شويه :smi411:.
3) بلاش السائع , الدنيا صبح , يا ريت واحد قهوه ساده , خلي الواحد يصحصح شويه .


أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههههه
انت تؤمر يا فندم
انا عارفة اننا طلعنا عينك 

وااااااااحد قهوة وصلحه30:
خمس دقايق والطلب هيكون عندك*


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*


marmar_maroo قال:



صدقونى المنتدى الترفيهى النهارده فى عييييييييد 30:30:

طبعا بسبب موضوع أستاذ بيتر وتشريف أستاذنا قلم حر 

وحبيبتنا كلنا :smil8: جيلان ويارا طبعا ههههههه

يلا بقى روحوا ناموا 30: ههههه البيت بيتكم يعنى ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


تسلمى يا قمرة:t4:
القسم منور بصحابه*​


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انت تؤمر يا فندم*
> *انا عارفة اننا طلعنا عينك *
> 
> ...


 فندم :smil8:!


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *خلاص يا حبيبتى
> انتى عشرة سنة ونص بردوا
> حصل خير*​



أصيلة من يومك بس هما اصلا لسه مكملوش السنة :smil16:​


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

و أنا بقول الناس بتعمل خمسين ألف مشاركه أزاي !!!!
عرفنا السر ....هههههههههه .
يلا : تصبحو على خير .......أو (تتمسو)على خير .
​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*

قلم حر قال:



			فندم :smil8:!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههه
يااااااااااااااااا  (   قلم حر   )
دى كويسة:t39:​*


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه
جاءنا الخبر التالى
اذا لم يهرب كل من المشرف قلم حر والبت مرمر مارو وحبيبتي جيلان وانا يارا من المكان
فسوف نطردهم جميعا مرة واحدة
وذلك خلال 10 دقايق من ساعته وتاريخه
هششششششششششششششش​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> و أنا بقول الناس بتعمل خمسين ألف مشاركه أزاي !!!!
> عرفنا السر ....هههههههههه .
> يلا : تصبحو على خير .......أو (تتمسو)على خير .
> ​



هههههههههههههههههه

وحضرتك من أهله​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*

قلم حر قال:



و أنا بقول الناس بتعمل خمسين ألف مشاركه أزاي !!!!
عرفنا السر ....هههههههههه .
يلا : تصبحو على خير .......أو (تتمسو)على خير .
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
وحضرتك  من اهله
انا بقالى مية سنة هنا ولسة مكملة 3000 اهه
دى البت مرمر هى الى مضيعة الدنيا
اوعى تفتكرينى بنق عليكى يا بت
ده قر:smil12:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> جاءنا الخبر التالى
> اذا لم يهرب كل من المشرف قلم حر والبت مرمر مارو وحبيبتي جيلان وانا يارا من المكان
> فسوف نطردهم جميعا مرة واحدة
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه

فسوف نطرد جميعا طردة واااااااااحدة 30:

طيب مالواحد يجرب الطرد الجماعى حتى هههههههه

يلا هشى انتى بقى عايزة اقفل القسم قبل ماروح انام :t30:​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*يا لهوى مستر بيتر سايب الموضوع تلت صفحات
هيرجع يلاقيه عشرة
ده هيموتنا ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> دى البت مرمر هى الى مضيعة الدنيا
> اوعى تفتكرينى بنق عليكى يا بت
> ده قر:smil12:​*



ومن شر حاااااااااسد اذا حسد هههههه 

قرى ياحبيبتى براحتك أنا مش رحت المستشفى مرة 

دلوقتى عرفت السبب :w00t:

بركاتك ياحجة 30:ههههههه​


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يااااااااااااااااا ( قلم حر )*
> 
> *دى كويسة:t39:*​


آه .
و في الثقافي , ( قلم حر ) أو حتى بس  ( قلم ) , على الأقل هناك بنكون بنلعب في أرضنا , مش في مغتربين !


 تصبحو على ألف خير .


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> آه .
> و في الثقافي , ( قلم حر ) أو حتى بس ( قلم ) , على الأقل هناك بنكون بنلعب في أرضنا , مش في مغتربين !
> 
> 
> تصبحو على ألف خير .


هههههههههههههه
وحضرتك من اهله
بجد نورتنا فى ارض الجولف
ههههههههههه
مترحمناش من القعدة دى تانى
ولو اتطردنا باب المنتدى مسلي برضه
هههههههههه
30:30:30:​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*

قلم حر قال:



آه .
و في الثقافي , ( قلم حر ) أو حتى بس  ( قلم ) , على الأقل هناك بنكون بنلعب في أرضنا , مش في مغتربين !


 تصبحو على ألف خير .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وحضرتك من اهله
عندك حق يا قلم حر
من خرج من داره اتقل مقداره
انا هروح اكمل قراءة
واقلك صباح الخير بقى ويا رب تكون القهوة وصلت​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> آه .
> و في الثقافي , ( قلم حر ) أو حتى بس  ( قلم ) , على الأقل هناك بنكون بنلعب في أرضنا , مش في مغتربين !
> 
> 
> تصبحو على ألف خير .



لالالالالالالالا كده هنزعل بقى :11azy: 

ده حضرتك صاحب بييييييت واحنا اللى ضيوف عندك طبعا :smil16: 

بس ضيوف غلسين معلش بقى اول ضيوف حضرتك جيلان ويارا ومرمر :smi411: ههههههه

حضرتك لييييييك الجنة 30: هههههههه

وحضرتك من اهله ​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*

marmar_maroo قال:



لالالالالالالالا كده هنزعل بقى :11azy: 

ده حضرتك صاحب بييييييت واحنا اللى ضيوف عندك طبعا :smil16: 

بس ضيوف غلسين معلش بقى اول ضيوف حضرتك جيلان ويارا ومرمر :smi411: ههههههه

حضرتك لييييييك الجنة 30: هههههههه

وحضرتك من اهله ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الا ما شفنا منك كباية ماية سائعة يا بت ههههههههههه
يلا عايزيين فطار بالمرة
عرفاكى كريمة يا حبيبتى:t4:​*


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكلكم ما بتناموش ؟؟؟؟؟

أنا رايح أنام .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

وانا كماااااااااان جبت اخرى بقى ورايحة انام !!

هش بقى ياجيلان بدل ماتقعدى لوحدك ​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*وانا كمان
تتمسوا على خير*


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههه
تصبحوا على خير كلنا​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى مستر بيتر سايب الموضوع تلت صفحات*
> *هيرجع يلاقيه عشرة*
> *ده هيموتنا ههههههههههههههههه*


*يعنى مفيش حد يصحينى *
*وكلكم معاكوا تليفونى *
*وقلم حر منورنا*
*عموما تليفونى *
*ثلاثه اصفار صفرين زيرو والكود صفر*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> شكل مستر بيتر هو اللى هيجي يخرج الدور اللى فى أول الصفحة ويجرب ورانا كلنا​


* لا يا y_a_r_a*
*انا مقدرش اخش بينكم*
*ياداخل بين البصله وقشرتها *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ما ينوبك الا ريحتها*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> رساله سرية من ( قلم حر ) الى ( بيتر ) :
> تمت العمليه بنجاح باهر , و اٍستطعنا أن نفرق بين البنات و الحرب بينهم قد بدأت ( ألف ألف ألف مبروك ) .
> يعيش شعار ( فرق تسد ) .
> السياده للرجاله .
> ...


*وصلت الرساله *
*ونظرا للسريه *
*قرأتها بمفردى والنور مقطوع*
*وما اعجبنى*
* ان العمليه نجحت بسلام*
*(يحيا الرداله)*
*شكرا قلم حر*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

*نسيت ااقول*
* هو انا ولعتها ونمت*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## My Rock (30 أغسطس 2008)

المشرفين المشاركين بالموضوع

اعملوا قائمة بالاعضاء الي شاركوا بالموضوع و انا لما ارجع بالليل, ابقى اهديلهم احلى باند اسلامي..


----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (30 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه

جامد اوى


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههه

كل مشرف يخلى بالو من لاغليغو
ههههههه

صورة معبرة عن كبت الاعضاء الغلابة

شكرا يا أستاذ بيتر​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2008)

*انا نفسي اعمل اللي في الصوره دا قوووووووووووووووووي*
*بس اشكر ربنا مفيش ولا موضوع لي اتحذف *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس والله واعلم حاسه ان مش الموضوع الللي هيتحذف بس*
*يالا بقي ربنا يستر*
*وميرسي يا استاذي علي مواضيع الجميله*​


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ياربى عليك*
*بجد تحفة *
*صورة بمليون جنية فعلا *
*خافوا مننا بقى بعد كدة *
*وعلى فكرة الكترة تغلب الشجاعة*
*ههههههههههه*
*شكرا اوى يا استاذ بيتر *
*ربنا يباركك *
*ويبارك عملك انت وكل اخوتنا المشرفين*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

my rock قال:


> المشرفين المشاركين بالموضوع
> 
> اعملوا قائمة بالاعضاء الي شاركوا بالموضوع و انا لما ارجع بالليل, ابقى اهديلهم احلى باند اسلامي..


* قلبك كبير يا زعيم*
*خليهم يتنفسوا*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *كل مشرف يخلى بالو من لاغليغو*
> *ههههههه*​
> ...


*ياريت تيجى على لغاليغو بس*
*يا *r0o0o0ky
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> *انا نفسي اعمل اللي في الصوره دا قوووووووووووووووووي*
> 
> *بس اشكر ربنا مفيش ولا موضوع لي اتحذف *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا نيفين رمزى*
*عموما الى نفسه فى حاجة يعملها*
*على مسئوليته*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

come with me قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ياربى عليك*
> ...


* هههههههههههههه*
*الى يخاف ما يحزفش*
*يوووووووووووووووووووووووه*
*قصدى*
*ما يعملش*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا *come with me​


----------



## yerigagarin (30 أغسطس 2008)

*انذار الي كل المشرفين
لا تحذف المشاركه
المشاركة فيها سم قاتل
المشاركة فيها سم قاتل
المشاركة فيها سم قاتل

هذه رسالة مسجله
*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *انذار الي كل المشرفين*
> 
> *لا تحذف المشاركه*
> *المشاركة فيها سم قاتل*
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*قصدك*
*لا تقترب من المشاركه*
*المشاركه فيها سم قاتل*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 أغسطس 2008)

My Rock قال:


> المشرفين المشاركين بالموضوع
> 
> اعملوا قائمة بالاعضاء الي شاركوا بالموضوع و انا لما ارجع بالليل, ابقى اهديلهم احلى باند اسلامي..



30:30:30:

غااااااااااالى والطلب رخيص يازعيم أنت تؤمر طبعا :hlp:​


----------



## M a r i a m (31 أغسطس 2008)

My Rock قال:


> المشرفين المشاركين بالموضوع
> 
> اعملوا قائمة بالاعضاء الي شاركوا بالموضوع و انا لما ارجع بالليل, ابقى اهديلهم احلى باند اسلامي..


 لولولولولولولولولى
30:30:30:
اخدنا استمارة 6​


----------



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> لولولولولولولولولى
> 
> 30:30:30:
> 
> اخدنا استمارة 6​


* ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ولا يهمك*
*فى مكتب عمل*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## قلم حر (31 أغسطس 2008)

bitar قال:


> *يعنى مفيش حد يصحينى *​
> 
> *وكلكم معاكوا تليفونى *
> *وقلم حر منورنا*
> ...


تيريرن تيريرن تيريرن تيريرن !
اأنت متأكد من الرقم ؟
آه بسيت : النداء الدولي لمصر أيه ؟






bitar قال:


> *وصلت الرساله *​
> 
> *ونظرا للسريه *
> *قرأتها بمفردى والنور مقطوع*
> ...


بس ( و الحق يقال ) خطتك كانت رائعه جدا جدا ......و تطبيقها سهههههههههههل أوي .

مخطط عظيم .

شكرا أيها المخطط الرائع .


my rock قال:


> المشرفين المشاركين بالموضوع
> 
> اعملوا قائمة بالاعضاء الي شاركوا بالموضوع و انا لما ارجع بالليل, ابقى اهديلهم احلى باند اسلامي..


تمام يا أفندم .





marmar_maroo قال:


> 30:30:30:​
> 
> 
> غااااااااااالى والطلب رخيص يازعيم أنت تؤمر طبعا :hlp:​


يبقى تستلمي المهمه .
عاوزين تلاتين أربعين اٍسم على الماشي .







y_a_r_a قال:


> لولولولولولولولولى​
> 
> 30:30:30:​
> اخدنا استمارة 6​


مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك .
​


----------



## لولاsss (31 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا انا ما حصل معي لس جديدة
بس بضحك عليكو شو كان رد فعلكووو
هههههههههههههههههههههه
تحياتي


----------



## مورا مارون (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*عجبتني المعلقة الي حاملها العضو في الوررة *

*تجننننن هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*شكراااا بيتر*​


----------



## BITAR (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *عجبتني المعلقة الي حاملها العضو في الوررة *​
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ماشى *
*مبسوطه يعنى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*على فكره*
*لا تسبب اصابه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (4 سبتمبر 2008)

لولاsss قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا انا ما حصل معي لس جديدة
> بس بضحك عليكو شو كان رد فعلكووو
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحياتي


*نتمنى الا يحدث *​


----------



## جيلان (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*


BITAR قال:



نتمنى الا يحدث ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اخبار قسم الاخبار ايه يا مستر بيتر
لو فى حاجة مديقاك قول يعنى:smile01*


----------



## sosana (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اوووي
ميرسي يا بيتر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BITAR (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *اخبار قسم الاخبار ايه يا مستر بيتر*
> *لو فى حاجة مديقاك قول يعنى:smile01*


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*سيبك للتقيل*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يستر*​


----------



## BITAR (4 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة اوووي
> ميرسي يا بيتر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*افهم من كده*
*ان فى موافقه على الصوره*​


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*فين مشاركاتك يا كاجو*​


----------

